# dog training course



## petsandpaws

I am intrested in becoming a dog trainer/behaviourist, does anybody know how to get into this? Is it possible to train online as I cant find any where I live.


----------



## Andromeda

If you want to you can check with ADTB.

I'm ADTB approved instructor, course isn't bad but one thing you missing is a practise. For 6 months I was a volunteer in local classes It's helps me a lot. Academy of Dog Training and Behaviour


----------



## madmaddie

Where do you live????


mm


----------



## Andromeda

I live in Hull and now we have 2 assessors here. For my assessment I had to drive to Harby


----------



## petsandpaws

I live in Burntwood Staffordshire
Thank you I will look at that


----------



## newfiesmum

I am doing a really good one which is two days theory and four days practical with real live doggies! But it is in South Hertfordshire. There were people there who had come from as far away as Birmingham and one from Newcastle.
Andromeda's one will get you on the ADTB website though, but it is more expensive.

The APBC do a degree course, which a lot of is distance learning. I hope I have got all these initials the right way round because they all begin to sound the same!


----------



## Andromeda

newfiesmum said:


> I am doing a really good one which is two days theory and four days practical with real live doggies!


I'm not sure that 2 days of theory and 4 of practice is a lot of time to learn. Everything depends what you want to achieve. If you want to know more about dogs this course is ok, for dog trainer I'm afraid it is not enough.
I finish my course takes me almost a year, and 6 months of practice, plus my own experience with dogs. During a course I read a lot and still I'm doing it, and still feel that I am on start line 

I heard that Bark Busters is doing his course in 6 weeks and after it you are a behaviourist.


----------



## newfiesmum

Andromeda said:


> I'm not sure that 2 days of theory and 4 of practice is a lot of time to learn. Everything depends what you want to achieve. If you want to know more about dogs this course is ok, for dog trainer I'm afraid it is not enough.
> I finish my course takes me almost a year, and 6 months of practice, plus my own experience with dogs. During a course I read a lot and still I'm doing it, and still feel that I am on start line
> 
> I heard that Bark Busters is doing his course in 6 weeks and after it you are a behaviourist.


It is not the only course I am doing but it is the only one I have found that I can get to which offers real practical experience. I am doing a couple of others as well, and I have owned and trained my own dogs for 30 years. They may not be the best trained dogs in the world, but they are good enough to suit me. Barkbusters is four weeks, actually, with no dog ethology or anything else like that involved. As far as I can work out, they just shout "bah" at the dog and throw a few chains near it. I doubt they know what clicker training is. And they are not only restricted to an area but also restricted to only using Barkbuster's methods, which don't look like methods I would want to use anyway.


----------



## Andromeda

What course are you doing with what organisation?
I know that you posted it but I can't find it now...
If you are looking for experience ask any dog trainer in your area or go to the shelter.
I did it. Now I'm starting to "work" with HAWT 

Maybe you hear about BAT - behavioural adjustment training? What do you think about it?

Behavior Adjustment Training - BAT - Grisha Stewart - Fear, Aggression, Reactivity in Dogs


----------



## newfiesmum

Andromeda said:


> What course are you doing with what organisation?
> I know that you posted it but I can't find it now...
> If you are looking for experience ask any dog trainer in your area or go to the shelter.
> I did it. Now I'm starting to "work" with HAWT
> 
> Maybe you hear about BAT - behavioural adjustment training? What do you think about it?
> 
> Behavior Adjustment Training - BAT - Grisha Stewart - Fear, Aggression, Reactivity in Dogs


No, not heard of that one but I will give it a read. The one in England though is Saturday/Sunday so I am not sure if I can do that. The practical part I am doing next week is dealing with aggressive dogs as well as clicker training, obedience and agility. The last one I went on was very informative, lots of reading recommendations, and even a couple of dogs. But it was all based on positive reward stuff. Some of the ones I have seen are still preaching pack leaders.

I am doing a dog psychology course from the Canine Behaviour Centre and also the ADTB one, which is more about puppy training. I have got as far as the bronze class and that has also started talking about pack leaders, but I shall carry on and just ignore the bits I don't agree with.

I have also been looking at Compass, but don't want to do too many at once or my poor little ol' brain will just explode! I did want to do the COAPE diploma but it is residential, which is out of the question. I am not free to just stay away for nights at a time.

I have learned an awful lot and am doing some stuff with my own dogs which I haven't had time to do before, so I feel I am doing quite well. When you think of people of like Bark Busters and Jan Fennell listeners, and all the people who set themselves up with no more knowledge than having owned a dog, I don't see a problem. Like anything else, you won't know until you try and if I don't try now, I never will.


----------



## Colette

Newfiesmum - Is the south Herts course you are doing the one in North Mimms? That's one of the ones I've been thinking about doing, as its really close to where I work.


----------



## newfiesmum

Colette said:


> Newfiesmum - Is the south Herts course you are doing the one in North Mimms? That's one of the ones I've been thinking about doing, as its really close to where I work.


Yes, it is. It is run by the guy who trains dogs for tv and he is really good, and he does the classes himself, doesn't delegate them to someone else! Once you have done the two day one, then you get invited to do the four day practical one which I am starting next week. You get three days of one of their dogs or you can bring your own, then the last day you get real customers' dogs, which is a bit scary!


----------



## Andromeda

This ADTB dominance talk I treated more as a how show a people difference between a dog and a human. Don't worry there is only a few lines about it. Mainly ADTB is all about positive training - if I don't like/agree some parties, I just ignored it 

Did you read "How Dogs Think: Understanding the Canine Mind" Stanley Coren really interesting book. It isn't about training or behaviour is more about how dogs are seeing the world.

Newfiesmum don't be afraid of practice everything will be all right. I had assessment, my class 10 people and I was petrified. With my heavy accent some of people can't/don't want to understand me. Can you imagine how much stress it's gave me! Don't worry be yourself


----------



## London Dogwalker

newfiesmum said:


> No, not heard of that one but I will give it a read. The one in England though is Saturday/Sunday so I am not sure if I can do that. The practical part I am doing next week is dealing with aggressive dogs as well as clicker training, obedience and agility. The last one I went on was very informative, lots of reading recommendations, and even a couple of dogs. But it was all based on positive reward stuff. Some of the ones I have seen are still preaching pack leaders.
> 
> I am doing a dog psychology course from the Canine Behaviour Centre and also the ADTB one, which is more about puppy training. I have got as far as the bronze class and that has also started talking about pack leaders, but I shall carry on and just ignore the bits I don't agree with.
> 
> I have also been looking at Compass, but don't want to do too many at once or my poor little ol' brain will just explode! I did want to do the COAPE diploma but it is residential, which is out of the question. I am not free to just stay away for nights at a time.
> 
> I have learned an awful lot and am doing some stuff with my own dogs which I haven't had time to do before, so I feel I am doing quite well. When you think of people of like Bark Busters and Jan Fennell listeners, and all the people who set themselves up with no more knowledge than having owned a dog,* I don't see a problem. Like anything else, you won't know until you try and if I don't try now, I never will.*


You don't?!  I personally don't think that's a very responsible attitude to take. Not trying to criticise you and maybe you didn't mean it to sound how you intended, but listen to what you're saying! 

I can't see if the ADTB courses are accredited are they? I wouldn't want do a course which wasn't accredited myself....:confused1:



newfiesmum said:


> Yes, it is. It is run by the guy who trains dogs for tv and he is really good, and he does the classes himself, doesn't delegate them to someone else! Once you have done the two day one, then you get invited to do the four day practical one which I am starting next week. You get three days of one of their dogs or you can bring your own, then the last day you get real customers' dogs, which is a bit scary!


He's a great dog trainer, let us know how it goes!



Andromeda said:


> This ADTB dominance talk I treated more as a how show a people difference between a dog and a human. Don't worry there is only a few lines about it. Mainly ADTB is all about positive training - if I don't like/agree some parties, I just ignored it
> 
> Did you read "How Dogs Think: Understanding the Canine Mind" Stanley Coren really interesting book. It isn't about training or behaviour is more about how dogs are seeing the world.
> 
> Newfiesmum don't be afraid of practice everything will be all right. I had assessment, my class 10 people and I was petrified. With my heavy accent some of people can't/don't want to understand me. Can you imagine how much stress it's gave me! Don't worry be yourself


So what is the ADTB line on domaince out of interest?

I personally would look at Compass, Animal Care College, Alpha Education with Sarah Whitehead or COAPE if I was looking at courses, all accredited, all run by respectable, highly educated tutors who are practicioners in their field. :thumbup:

Ideally you want to see yourself as an 'Animal Professional' and you don't want to be clearing up other people's mistakes and dogs that have been broken by inexperience. :frown:


----------



## newfiesmum

London Dogwalker said:


> You don't?!  I personally don't think that's a very responsible attitude to take. Not trying to criticise you and maybe you didn't mean it to sound how you intended, but listen to what you're saying!
> 
> I can't see if the ADTB courses are accredited are they? I wouldn't want do a course which wasn't accredited myself....:confused1:
> 
> It rather depends what you mean by "accredited". If you mean linked to a university accreditation, then that takes a long time and not something I am free to do. There are very few professions where you get actual practical experience before being let loose on the public. The obvious one I can think of is the medical profession, most others you just get the training, the qualification, and off you go. When it comes to dog training it is up to the individual to go get the practical hands on experience, i.e. rescue centres, friends' dogs, your own dogs. All the training and qualifications in the world are not going to make you good at anything, just knowledgeable.
> 
> He's a great dog trainer, let us know how it goes!
> 
> I have already done one course with Steve, and it was very informative. He is exceptionally good at what he does and knows how to put the message across
> 
> So what is the ADTB line on domaince out of interest?
> 
> I personally would look at Compass, Animal Care College, Alpha Education with Sarah Whitehead or COAPE if I was looking at courses, all accredited, all run by respectable, highly educated tutors who are practicioners in their field. :thumbup:
> 
> I intend to look at Compass as well, but can't do too many at once. I am not in a position to do the COAPE course, which was my original intention, because it is residential.
> 
> Ideally you want to see yourself as an 'Animal Professional' and you don't want to be clearing up other people's mistakes and dogs that have been broken by inexperience. :frown:


I would have thought the whole point was to clear up other people's mistakes, personally. If every dog was trained as it should be, if more owners understood how dogs learned, there would be no need for a behaviourist


----------



## London Dogwalker

I just don't see the courses you've linked to being of very much substance. :frown: There are much BETTER distance course providers than the ADTB.  The COAPE diploma is 4 weekends a year....not a full time course.

And to your last paragraph, no it doesn't mean that at all. I thought it was quite clear I was talking about other inexperienced animal professionals who think they know a lot more than they do, apologies if that didn't come across as it should have. :


----------



## newfiesmum

London Dogwalker said:


> I just don't see the courses you've linked to being of very much substance. :frown: There are much BETTER distance course providers than the ADTB.  The COAPE diploma is 4 weekends a year....not a full time course.
> 
> And to your last paragraph, no it doesn't mean that at all. I thought it was quite clear I was talking about other inexperienced animal professionals who think they know a lot more than they do, apologies if that didn't come across as it should have. :


I didn't say it was a full time course; I said that the four weekends are residential. I cannot do that. I have looked at lots and lots of courses to decide which ones I can do and which would suit my own beliefs. Some of them are still preaching dominance and pack leader rubbish, some of them are taking the mick with the price. If you are talking to me, I don't think I linked to any, did I?

What courses have you done that makes you such an authority on the subject?


----------



## London Dogwalker

I had a look on the ADTB website at their courses 

Why are you being so defensive and rude? I thought this was a discussion forum, so no need to get so aggy.

This is what you get for trying to help people......


----------



## Andromeda

London Dogwalker said:


> I can't see if the ADTB courses are accredited are they? I wouldn't want do a course which wasn't accredited myself....:confused1:


Problem is as Jenni said:

"that there is actually no governing body in the UK regarding Dog Training. What is available at present are various organisations who offer courses at different levels with very varied prices."

So what really accreditation for you mean?


----------



## florenciowilson02421

petsandpaws said:


> I am intrested in becoming a dog trainer/behaviourist, does anybody know how to get into this? Is it possible to train online as I cant find any where I live.


Hi

I found this link hope it helps

Dog Training and Animal Behaviour Courses

or try to look on your phone book maybe there is a school near at your place.


----------



## tripod

Andromeda said:


> What course are you doing with what organisation?
> I know that you posted it but I can't find it now...
> If you are looking for experience ask any dog trainer in your area or go to the shelter.
> I did it. Now I'm starting to "work" with HAWT
> 
> Maybe you hear about BAT - behavioural adjustment training? What do you think about it?
> 
> Behavior Adjustment Training - BAT - Grisha Stewart - Fear, Aggression, Reactivity in Dogs


BAT is a specific operant technique used in teh behaviour modification of fears, reactivity and aggression in dogs - don't get the suggestion in this thread :confused1:

Compass does have a dominance theme running through it  very craftily stuck in there I might say!

If you want to become a behaviourist you are looking at degree level plus. Right now anyone can call themselves anything they like right now but that will be changing. It is not acceptable to advertise as a behaviourist unless you are sufficiently educated to (minimum) degree level or equivalent.

Dog training is a little more tricky as there are no industry standards. APDT UK do a number of instructor's courses so you could look at those.

It is not acceptable for any modern educational course to continue to preach dominance as a training paradigm. I was aware of that in relation to ADTB as I know some graduates  And for it be fobbed off as illustrative of the differences between humans and dogs is just weird


----------



## Andromeda

tripod said:


> BAT is a specific operant technique used in teh behaviour modification of fears, reactivity and aggression in dogs - don't get the suggestion in this thread :confused1:


There is no suggestion in this thread I just asked about it.


----------



## London Dogwalker

Andromeda said:


> Problem is as Jenni said:
> 
> "that there is actually no governing body in the UK regarding Dog Training. What is available at present are various organisations who offer courses at different levels with very varied prices."
> 
> So what really accreditation for you mean?


Accredited courses mean that they are externally assessed and would include a set cirriculum of subjects that must be covered plus they lead to a nationally recognised qualification. I would be very wary of doing ANY course and paying good money for something that was all done 'inhouse' with no external checks done. I don't know of any reputable organisation that I would suggest people to go for dog trainer training who don't externally verifiy and accredit their courses.

All of the courses and animal qualifications I hold have been externally verified and earn me credits which I can then use to further my career as a professional; I'm currently studying for an HND and will do the BSc top up after, which then allows me to join APBC as a provisional member, one day, long term, i'd like to do the MSc at Southampton and go on to be a fully qualified Clinical Behaviourist, until that time I don't feel it's right, proper or ethical that I hold behavioural consults.

The fact that the ADTB uses the phrase 'behaviour' in it's title is a great worry for many, and could be seen to be misleading.

Hopefully one day soon there will be measures put in place to regulate dog training and the use of the term 'behaviourist' to have to actually proove themselves, because right now I could hold consults and not a thing could be done about it. Compared to come of the charlatans out there sometimes you wonder if you're doing the right thing. :lol: :frown:

I see lots of animals trainers who don't even understand Operant Conditioning correctly, yet claim they use it every day!


----------



## Andromeda

So now if you want to be a dog trainer you should choose a ONE RIGHT WAY which is...?

:bored:

Or maybe I should said: AMEN 

:scared:


----------



## London Dogwalker

ey? :lol: :


----------

